# Iron stains



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Quickly searched here and couldn't find a topic.

Put down some iron yesterday expecting rain...ended up getting a torrential downpour which left my driveway and sidewalk orange. 
Called a couple pressure cleaning services and no one claims they can get it out. 
Have any of you figured out how to clean it? Thanks!


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

saw a video where someone used toilet bowl cleaner (like the gel kind). worked out great for them.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Why wouldn't QLR do the trick?


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Had this issue before and tried everything. Nothing worked, but this stuff did. It's like a gel that you mix with water. Actually worked really good.

https://www.theruststore.com/Concrete-Rust-Remover-P66.aspx?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIv__a5Oqj2wIVQSWBCh0AegSQEAQYASABEgKXq_D_BwE


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow! The HOA is probably freaking out.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

John Perry just had a video where he used Lysol toilet bowl cleaner to get the iron stains off of his concrete. I used it after seeing this to get some stains off of my front porch where I had a barrel planter there for years and it worked.

https://youtu.be/6J8mga5cl0Y?t=6m47s


----------



## stakenshake (May 26, 2018)

I would consider mixing up a 10% by weight (.8 lbs of citric acid to 1-gallon water) citric acid solution and spray it down on the concrete then use a broom to soak it in. Then let it sit for 20 minutes. It should remove all the iron. Citric acid is an extremely strong iron chelator and will remove all of it. I use 10% citric acid at my job to remove iron from welds on stainless steel pipes to improve corrosion resistance.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Passivate weld areas so they do not corrode? Citric acid is good for that. I will second the Citric acid for cleaning concrete that is iron stained. Works well and turns the iron into the Citrate form which is a fertilizer. I have known people who have used Hydrochloric Acid for cleaning concrete and ended up with killed trees and dead grass. Phosphoric acid is an alternative that will not kill grass, but it is much harder to find. You can buy Citric all day long on Amazon.


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Tried Lysol. It worked on the lighter area but didn't do a thing on the darker area


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> Had this issue before and tried everything. Nothing worked, but this stuff did. It's like a gel that you mix with water. Actually worked really good.
> 
> https://www.theruststore.com/Concrete-Rust-Remover-P66.aspx?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIv__a5Oqj2wIVQSWBCh0AegSQEAQYASABEgKXq_D_BwE


This was the solution


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Jericho574 said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> > Had this issue before and tried everything. Nothing worked, but this stuff did. It's like a gel that you mix with water. Actually worked really good.
> ...


Glad it worked for you. Its not cheap, but it works.


----------



## lawndog (May 12, 2018)

Did an Ferrous sulfate app the other day and this is the first time it stained my asphalt driveway. Any products to get rid of it on asphalt?


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

what do ppl think about Evap-o-rust in this situation? That stuff is mainly EDTA, the same chemical used to chelate iron in iron supplement spray formulas. I wouldn't suggest using evaporust on lawns with fe because I know there's other stuff in the bottle along with the EDTA. But for use on iron stained concrete it seems promising.


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

TigerinFL said:


> saw a video where someone used toilet bowl cleaner (like the gel kind). worked out great for them.


And if the residue runs off into your lawn?


----------

